# A Sad Story....



## rclodfelter (May 6, 2012)

My family's 9 month old black and white female parti poodle, Moo, died 5/1/12 mysteriously an hour after receiving a heart worm pill(Iverhart Plus). I mention that because I think that was the cause. The active ingredient, Ivermectin, is possibly harmful to some herding dogs like collies but not seen in poodles. Because of the odd coincidence this case is being investigated at Penn State University Vet School.

I want to get this info out to as many poodle owners as I can to prevent what happened to Moo happening to other dogs. 

Moo's necropsy came back normal. Based on the necropsy results she was a young healthy puppy. We have asked to get a toxicology report to see if the the active ingredient in Iverhart was at a higher than normal dosage. We have not heard back if that will be performed yet. 

It's also important to know Moo's medical history in case any of you face this in the future. Moo as just nine months old. She had just been spayed a month earlier. I found round worms in her stool so she had had a course of meds for that. A week after she was off the worm meds I took in a fecal sample. It was that morning I asked about a maint regimen for works and was prescribed Iverhart Plus. !0 days prior to that visit I started her on Advantix for tics and flees. 

At this point we do not know if it was an interaction with the two drugs or some issue with the anesthesia weeks after he surgery or if she had some collie genes that gave her the MRD1 mutation that is harmful with ivermectin.

While we are still investigating I wanted to get this message out to as many paople as I could to at least make them aware and think about what is going into their dogs systems. 

I do not want this to happen to any other puppies.

I have attached two pics of Moo. One from St Patty's day and one from a few days before she died with her new summer cut.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Moo and thank you for posting.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your story in an effort to help others. I'm so very sorry for your terrible loss.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

That is so sad. Please let us know the toxicology results. You must feel devastated and I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## rclodfelter (May 6, 2012)

It was the worst day of my life so far. We plan to get to the bottom of this. I wanted to alert other pet owners to watch out for any drug related issue going into tic/flee season.


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you're able to find the answers that you're looking for. Thanks for sharing and please keep us posted.


----------



## rclodfelter (May 6, 2012)

I will definitely let this forum know what I find if it will help other pets and owners. I never thought I would be a poodle owner but after my short lived time with Moo I can not think of having any other breed.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss and thank you for making this post even during such a difficult time. 

Moo and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss. 
Wishing you and your family the best.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

So sad; so sorry for your loss ...


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, that is just heartbreaking. I can't even begin to imagine the pain you must be going through. So sorry for your loss, and thank you for posting.


----------



## Pudel-Fan (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your story, it may save another family from the same fate. I am so sorry for your loss. Moo was a lovely girl and I can see a happy one too.


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss...how heart wrenching for you and your family. I do hope you are able to get the answers you are looking for. Also, thank you so much for wanting to prevent others from the same suffering. 

I have an older Aussie and just lost one to cancer recently, Ivermectin toxicity was always one of my biggest fears as they can carry the same sensitivity as Collies...I haven't allowed Ivermectin on the property in 12 years, even for the horses. (Yes, over protective Mom alert) I guess we'll just keep that rule in place regardless of breed!!

I have a friend whose Jack Russel Terrier was temporarily blinded, the vet believes due to accidental ivermectin exposure from horse wormer....fortunately she regained her sight, but who knows what other breeds may be impacted and in what way by some of these products. Scary!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry - what a darling dog she was. Thank you for sharing your findings.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry. She was so pretty, makes me so sad. I don't give my dogs heart worm meds, I know most think that's crazy... my dogs live to be healthy , old dogs without any health issues, so I must be doing something right. I do give flea med, but not the correct dose, I use less with the same results. I am so careful about any meds for myself and my dog. I rarely use any, nor do they. Thanks for this info, and again, I am so sorry for you lost. I hope you get another spoo soon.


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

How devastating for you and your family. I can only imagine the heartbreak :-(

Please keep us updated when you get the results.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I can't even imagine the grief of loosing this gorgeous puppy so suddenly! How utterly terrible!
I am so sorry that you are having to deal with this, but also I am grateful that you took the time to share what happened to your pup, thereby maybe saving another dog.
I am paranoid about exposing my dogs to any chemicals, whether topical or by mouth, so I don't give them any- not even tick and flea preventatives though I live in prime tick country, but luckily, I never had to make a choice regarding giving heartworm meds as heartworm is not common here in NJ.
Then I don’t know what I would do-heartworms are pretty nasty, right?


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

rclodfelter said:


> I will definitely let this forum know what I find if it will help other pets and owners. I never thought I would be a poodle owner but after my short lived time with Moo I can not think of having any other breed.


What a great looking dog Moo was! Again, so sorry for your loss. Poodles really are the greatest breed IMO. I hope to someday have all 3 sizes at the same time. I lost a toy poodle in March 2011 and I still tear up thinking about her. I hope the comments that members have made regarding this sad story are in someway helping you in your time of need. Thank you for posting your story and I know it will help someone, somewhere.


----------



## Northern Lights (Feb 26, 2012)

My sympathy on the loss of your beautiful Moo, and my thanks for sharing your concerns with us. Please do update us on what you find!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

How heartwrenching for you!! And how kind and generous you are to share your story with us. 
There is a link between Ivermectin products and Comfortis as well, so use those two drugs carefully. 
I have read something somewhere about the possibility of mdr1 issues in other breeds: sighthounds and mastiffs. Poodles were mentioned in that article as well. Humans can have it, too. The mdr1 mutation does not limit itself to just ivermectin products. There is a whole bunch of drugs that are dangerous to use in mdr1 affected dogs, one of which is used as a pre-anesthetic. Butorphenol. It is also used as in post surgical pain management. Was Moo getting anything for pain when she had the heartworm preventative?
Little note for folks with dogs and livestock. Ivermectin is excreted in the stools of horses and cattle, knowing dogs and their less than pleasant habit of eating excrement, there is an issue with ivermectin toxicity from that as well. Just be careful when using ivermectin in any case. I won't even use my horse's compost material in my backyard, just in case. (I have a bunch of collie derivatives living here). 
I would not be upset at all if they took that drug off the market altogether.


----------

